# Bus driver jobs



## gaz222 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to this site, so please be gentle I'm a bus driver here in the uk and have been for almost ten years. My friends moved to BC five years ago and they keep telling me to do the same. So the big question is, is it possible for a bus driver to get work over there??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You could apply for a job here in Canada, and if you get it the employer would have to be willing to apply for a LMO for permission to hire you from overseas. If it's granted then you would then apply for a TWP to allow you to work for that employer for up to two years.

You could also apply for residence through a skilled worker and professional visa. Look on Immigration Canada's website to see if you qualify.


----------

